# How was the IRI Cleanup?



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So whats the result? How was the fishing? Who won the pool?
Give me some details...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Some tog, flounder, seabass, sandies, blacktips, skates, snapper blues and another good time. Don't believe any fishtales, but know one tog was a keeper, and I personally committed the biggest no-no of my all too young career, needed to give him one more run.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You mean you had a nice one on and you lost him Where the seabass keepers? Glad it was a good time. I wish I could have gone.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Seabass, no keeper, my big one was what I figure to be 5' - 6' blacktip, had him in the wash, after a couple of runs, and a walk down the beach, figured he was done, pulled and reeled in, and he decided as Monty Python once said "I ain't dead yet", and another run and snap. But I got a look at him, and beaching the fish would have been icing on the cake. Probably what would have been my biggest surf catch yet, aye, but only hook-up and "rookie" error. No beach, no catch, but he had some fight which I thank him for.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice did anyone get any stripers? Who won the fish pool?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Only striper I saw was someone cleaning one at the station, as for the pool?????????? I left a 5:30 and as far as I know Lake caught the only keeper tog and Murph probably had the biggest blue.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Close up of Shaggy in Action!*



shaggy said:


> *..."I ain't dead yet", ... *


Look at Shaggy in acton! This fish was tiring him out yet he stood with it as Murfman and I scrambled to take in our rods. This fish was going South in a hurry!

Sandcrab


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice pic! Is that pic at 3r's? That is the smoothest surf I think I have ever seen there. Looks like it was a nice day. Stupid duty.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Boom Boom,*

OUT GO THE LIGHTS.....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So I am guessing it was a success then huh? Hey Hat when we having that PLO cleanup?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Heay Sandcrab, my daughters liked the pic, but for Hat to believe something was really on the other end, some rod bend action in the pic would be more supportive. Overall had a good time with all.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh yeah I heard Hat didn't catch nothing!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Check your PM's*

Shaggy,

Check your PM's. 

Shaggy - I was there and know the "real deal".


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Word Up,*

Hat did catch, black sea bass, tog and black tips as did most of us. No keepers for me but all put up a good fight. All were successfully landed and releasted to be caught another day.

The moral of this non fish tale is, you had to be there to catch anything at all, and how was your Sunday? Thanks to all who attended. It was another successful P&S production. ....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*IRI Lost & Found*

Would the owner of this 1960's reproduction item please report to management in a public post to claim his property.....The Management, thank you










*Other lost items* 

1 set of rain gear- returned
1 pair of camo gloves- returned
1 set of korkers- returned
1 16" Tog- cleaned...errr, I mean Lakeside you for got your fish in my cooler.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Damnit, always leaving my booze someplace where I'm not.:jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hee Hee. My sunday was terrible. But after a litlle nap I just took I feel pretty good. In a couple hours I will be in heaven Bass Pro Shops here I come!


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Hat - 

I figured you could use that for at least one or two more lawn cuttings 

I would give out the following awards:

Murphman - biggest variety of smallest fish caught.
Happy - Most unique method of loosing a fish
Shaggy - best 'cross line' day I ever saw
Cat - calmest tog feeder I ever met (also lightest on his feet)
Rugger - most unique method of imbibing alcohol. (Maybe less consumption would improve memory)
Hat - Dual awards - Most Consistent Snag Locater and Best Line Snapper of the Day (If you could have actually nailed one of those boats in the channel you could have had a triple)
Sandcrab - Most Dedicated - starting at 3:30 (AM) and fishing till 5:00 PM with a clean up in the middle.

I'm sure there are more that could be given, but I stayed by the rail most of the day and missed the surf action. It was a great day of fishing and I really enjoyed meeting up with a number of people I only 'read' about. 

Looking forward to the next occasion that will bring us together again.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like Catman and Hat80 were practicing for the charter we have this coming weekend. You guys can just hand over your money now if you want. Hee Hee!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*He He He He,*

The only thing we are handing over to you my friend are some *Barf Bags!* Thats right the word is out. :barf:. Did you read Jakes post? He's got a point. Were all going to be on you like stink on...well you know. We saw the Grizzly over the weekend, not a very big boat for the seas we were in Sat, Blow baby blow!....LOL


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

No sir, I don't plan on :barf: I will make sure to take some pills for extra precaution! I have never barfed when on a boat in the sea and don't plan on it. I may play sick though and make you guys feel bad for me and give me the best spot. That way I catch the pool winner and take all your money.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Lets look at this a sec.*



> I may play sick though and make you guys feel bad for me and give me the best spot.


Now I have to ask you, when have any of us ever felt sorry for you? ....LOL See ya Sat....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I guess I should let you guys know that I do have a weak stomach even though I haven't actually thrown up on a boat in at least 10 years. For those of you going on the Tog trip, bring some pills. Even if you think you have a strong stomach, bring them anyway. It just isn't worth it. I guess it could be worth it when I win the pool.
-Anthony


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*What a smart fish!*

Yeah I lost the only keeper Tog I had 14 1/4" I caught a 12"er with the crew around.My keeper Tog was on the rope and the Tog was stuck in the rocks.I yanked on it to try to get it out and I lost my fish.  .I stayed there till 7pm and only had bites.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Guess what else my keeper Tog was caught on a pice of old bloodworm.No lie.Bloodworms do work for Tog


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anthony...Better pray that it's a lot calmer than Hat and I found it Saturday afternoon. 8' to 10' rollers breaking well over the bow was an adventure. We were using 10 oz. sinkers and still couldn't hold bottom all the time.

Hat...I've got some pix to email you so you can post them. 

It was great seeing old friends and meeting some new ones. Looking forward to the next get together but PLEASE not on a Sunday, most of us have to go to work Monday morning.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Well over the bow*

of a 85' foot boat, not one thats only 37' feet. Hey FLF where did you put those pills anyway? Can you hear me now? :barf: *Blow Baby Blow*. Us old guys will win this one!  ....Tightlines


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Bring pills. I don't want to be on a small boat with someone yacking every 10 minutes for eight hours. Can't stand the smell of vomit, nor watching someone do it. There is nothing worse than being sea sick. Do yourselves and a fellow crew members a favor and take the necessary precautions. Get a full night sleep, lay off the caffeine and booze, and eat a sturdy breakfast but avoid grease or anything else that might make for an ill belly. It's hard to have a good time when the person next to you wishes they were dead.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey greenhorns,*

Drinks lots of buttermilk. It will coat your tummy and take that ill feeling away from a young swaby.....Tightlines


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

FL while you guys are trying for those BLACKFISH or SEABASS my son and I will be at the 50 fathom line around Baltimore Canyon trying for some tuna (yellow fin) Hope not blowing to hard ,good luck to your crew.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I vote for FLF to be the disunited chummer:barf:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

:jawdrop: I think you guys got me mixed up with someone else. I will definitely be taking my pills well before the trip just in case. I think you guys better worry about Anthony.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Yoyu guys are seeting yourselves up*

When the disappointment hits you guys it will be too late becuase i would have already won the pool. No pills needed for me. I kind of out grown motion sickness. But seriously, Too much will will only bring despair. You guys keep talking and watch the silent one walk away with the money..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*IRI Clean UP*

Thanks for a great time on Sunday! Wow can't believe it's Tuesday already..I did catch a few little fish on Sunday..1 blue *** used for bait..2 small flounder 10" 12" inches..two really small sea bass..I call em' black willies when they are that small..we used to live line em' for flatties when I was a kid...happy: did you ever catch that elusive tog? I'm going down this weekend to try my luck with those tog...Shaggy thanks for letting Liam reel in the shark..he is still talking about that one..hope to see all of you out on the water again soon!Good luck on the Grizzly trip!Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Non-drowsy*

Gang, when my wife and I were on our honeymoon in Hawaii, the natives recommended ginger pills(sold over the counter in your drug store.) They worked like a charm. I almost got sick but my wife did great and it doesn't put you to sleep. Apparently, the ginger pill aids in digestion and doesn't allow the rocking to upset the stomach. Try it.

Tight lines and fierce fighting.

PS: Congrats to Shaggy for the noble fight


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I didn't get any Tog to eat;only those 2 I mentioned a 14 1/2" and the 12".Theres always nextime. Next weekend I probily be down in Virgina trying for the more elslusive Red Drum.Good Luck to all .


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Murphman, it was my pleasure. I love the catching of rock, blues and drum, but everytime I get into a decent shark, well it's a different feeling, I'm like a kid (and occassionaly mess up and lose the battle). No big deal, cause don't keep em just release em, but to get a sight up close after a nice battle, and get your rig back, well, I can tell the story about the one that got away, but technically, I let them all get away anyhow. Just wish, cause I think I had my biggest surf quarry yet.  

Aaah, but there is always tomorrow. Maybe we can get together with Liam again some time in Delaware, I did enjoy it, and I hope not to be so "itchy" on the beachin of a worthy foe.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*A nice 50 pound red drum from AI will make you forget...*

Shaggy,

You need to get back to AI where the big ones roam!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I might catch a Red Drum on the boat in the lower Bay by Cape Charles or catchem in the surf on the Barrier Islands near Quinby Va.


----------

